# Safe bleach/water ratio to disinfect rocks



## jcfaur (Mar 14, 2010)

Whats a good safe bleach / water ratio to disinfect rocks i will be using in my vivarium. I have some COOL petrified wood a friend had in his yard and nice river rock pieces. I will be bleackign and washing them and then saoking them in a dechlorinator but was wondering on a good bleach/water ratio for the initial soaking/cleaning. Thanks!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Well given that small cracks and crevices in the stones will prevent the bleach solution from penetrating into those places, you can't effectively disinfect the rocks. You can try to achieve a better try by first scrubbing the rocks to remove as much of any attached materials and to get as much out of any cracks and crevices as possible and then soaking in the standard solution. Keep in mind that porus stones will also absorb and hold some of the solution so that needs to be taken into account when neutralizing the bleach (which is why if you have a good nose, some stones can smell of chlorine for a number of days). 


Ed


----------



## jcfaur (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok, fine....but what IS the standard solution? Is it the same ration used to disinfect baby toys, and pet water bowls? I mean the stuff wasnt in a landfill. It was in a garden next to a water feature.


----------



## f22 (Feb 21, 2010)

jcfaur said:


> Ok, fine....but what IS the standard solution? Is it the same ration used to disinfect baby toys, and pet water bowls? I mean the stuff wasnt in a landfill. It was in a garden next to a water feature.



i use a 10:1 solution for aquariums, and have done fine with even the most porous rocks and the most delicate amazonian species... Make sure the bleach period is only about 25 minutes or so... Have a 2 hour rinse time (cool constantly running water) after the rinse, hit them with ammo lock and let them sit in a bucket with ammo lock and water for 20 minutes quick rinse and you are good to go...


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

I think by "10:1" f22 is saying "water:bleach".


----------



## jcfaur (Mar 14, 2010)

f22 said:


> i use a 10:1 solution for aquariums, and have done fine with even the most porous rocks and the most delicate amazonian species... Make sure the bleach period is only about 25 minutes or so... Have a 2 hour rinse time (cool constantly running water) after the rinse, hit them with ammo lock and let them sit in a bucket with ammo lock and water for 20 minutes quick rinse and you are good to go...


yup, sounds about right. thats what i used to do when cleaning rocks and deco in my aquariums. thanks.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

yep 10 % bleach. I think thats about 2/3 cup bleach in a gal of h2o


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

jcfaur said:


> Ok, fine....but what IS the standard solution? Is it the same ration used to disinfect baby toys, and pet water bowls? I mean the stuff wasnt in a landfill. It was in a garden next to a water feature.


The ratio listed in the directions on the bottle label for disinfection.


----------

